# hey guys.



## doggy_dog555 (Jul 12, 2007)

hey, glad to be here!

I used to come on here alot awhile back, but, i lost the website adress and...blah blah blah, but, i found it again, and im happy to be back!
i'll be writing chapters of my book, and putting on here for you guys to tell what ya think!

by the way: so far, everyones been really nice, i apopreciate that!


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 12, 2007)

We're all drowning in alcohol, ego, and each other.

Nice? Think not, buffink.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 12, 2007)

By "we" he just means "I am"


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Quite the opposite, lover.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't quarell with you; you're just too cute.

Welcome, thread owner. Enjoy your stay.

I'm off to bed. Night.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 12, 2007)

...I love the way those gloved hands cover her face...so sexy.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome back, doggy.  I have more seniority than I have.

Chris


----------



## Nickie (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Baron (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## File13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey! Glad you found us again!
Welcome back to the forum by another newbie!
~C~


----------

